# Darling 5 June 04



## lethalnd (Oct 13, 2003)

Fished Saturday from 8 to 12. Casting for pike, using Mepps, spinnerbaits and some cranks. Fished north of landing 3, and between 2 and 3.

Lots of pike in 4-6 feet of water. Cast past weeds, then let the bait die near the weeds. Lots of strikes on the drop or right when the bait hit the water.

Water temp was 61-61 surface, no wind to speak of. Beautiful day to be out on the lake.

Lee


----------

